# Youngest Recorded Service Death of WWII



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm at the early stages of helping set up another memorial fund to the youngest service death during WWII of a Raymond V. Steed from Newport (details below) I am in correspondence with the Newport MNA Branch Chairman, Bert Bale and an article I sent to the South Wales Argus newspaper was written up by a freelance journalist Mike Buckingham and appeared in Wednesday 27th June edition.

The loss of Raymond Steed: Information taken from a copy of his birth certificate I purchased and the ships official Log Book entries I found at The National Archives.

Raymond Victor Steed, Son of Mr Wilfred & Mrs Olive Steed (Nee Bright) of 20 Christchurch Road, Newport, Monmouthshire was born Monday 1st October 1928 at 2 Rimberley Terrace, St. Mellons, and is the youngest recorded service death of WWII who died Monday 26th April 1943. Age 14 years & 207 days old.

Raymond’s official service record (CRS10) shows he joined the Merchant Navy Reserve Pool (MNRP) 29th December 1942, just two months after his 14th birthday, joining his first ship as a Stewards Boy, at Newport the same day. The ship being the former Royal Mail Line 15,620grt SS Atlantis, which had been converted into a Hospital Ship in 1939. He left this ship 13th March 194.

After taking his leave Raymond joined the 1941 built Catapult Aircraft Merchant Ship Empire Morn, 7,092grt, (MOWT, Headlam & Son-Whitby) at Newport on 4th April 1943. The ship loaded with a cargo of naval, military and RAF equipment for Casablanca & Gibraltar left Milford Haven sailing to the Barry Roads anchorage while awaiting to join up with the combined 69 ship Convoy OS-46/KMS-13, which sailed from Liverpool on 15th April 1943. On 24th April the convoy split into two and continued to their individual ports of call. 

On the evening of Monday 26th April at 9.45pm an explosion rocks the ship followed by a secondary explosion in the ships magazine seriously damaging the stern of the ship and blowing out a greater portion of the crew accommodation. At 10.05pm the Captain decides to temporarily abandon his ship until daybreak to assess the situation further. A thorough search and head count reveals 21 men are missing before the ships lifeboats are finally launched. The following morning at 5.30am the ships Captain, all his Officers and three crewmen re-board the ship and assisted in working the vessel into Casablanca with the assistance of the salvage tug USN Cherokee. 

On 28th April at 2.30pm during a further search through the wreckage of the crew accommodation the remains of two crewmembers were found and extricated and immediately recognised as that of Raymond Steed and John W. Gardener, an 18-year-old Ordinary Seaman. Identity papers found on both the bodies confirmed with out doubt whom they were and it was stated that both had been killed instantly in the explosions. The remains of the other 19 men killed were never found, either being blown overboard or incinerated. On 29th April 1943 at 2.00pm the bodies of Raymond & John were laid to rest at the Ben M’Sik Cemetery about 6 kilometres from Casablanca town centre, which lies between the main road to Marrakech and the road known as Oulad Zianc. Present at the service was the Captain, all Officers and surviving crew who could be spared from duty.

German records show that the Empire Morn had detonated a mine laid earlier on 10th April 1943 off Casablanca by U-117. Raymond V. Steed was awarded the 1939 War Medal, Africa Star (with clasp). Atlantic Star & 1939-1945 Star. 

Lest we forget


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Billy the very best of luck with your endeavors, a really worth while project.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Have just received a phone call from BBC Wales. They are to interview one of Raymond's surviving Brothers and Bert Bale from the Newport MNA with the information I sent him regarding the loss of Raymond Steed, which is due to be aired sometime tomorrow evening.

I recently wrote to a Capt. Joe Earl, a retired Master and poet (The Men Who Missed the Tide ISBN 0 7223 3477-X) and asked if he would write a poem about Raymond Steed. I received a poem dedicated to the young lad and have permission to use accordingly. I have superimposed the poem over a photo I have of Ray's grave in Casablanca and added his photograph.


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

Billy

A very good post and a mention in despatches to Joe Earl for a well-written poem.

Mick S


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

A great tribute to a brave lad,thank you Billy and Joe for your fine work.
John.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

This link from the Daily Mirror today: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/topstories/2007/07/30/the-14-year-old-war-hero-89520-19540781/
Lest We Forget
Regards


----------



## RGascoyne (Jul 29, 2006)

A magnificent account and poem making a truly moving tribute to such a young hero. Great effort Billy.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

I've emailed the journalist from the Daily Mirror in regard to the quote it was their "Exclusive" as it was not. (MAD) It first appeared in the South Wales Argus 27th June 2007. The sum of £15.000 they quote is not true either as I have not even set the memorial fund up yet, until Bert Bale receives the go ahead from Newport Council on a suitable site, which we will then work out the best plan of action for design and cost. A Journalist phoned me last night from the Daily Mail, as they want to do a bigger article of which I have set them straight on a few facts.

Watch this space


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Go for it billy. I wish you well mate.


----------



## marinero (Jan 1, 2007)

Well done Billy.
It's good to see someone keeping alive the memory of those who made the ultimate sacrifice.
Regards
Leo


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Billy Once again you are doing a great service, good luck with your endeavers.


----------

